# Hillsdale Area



## lucky hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I posted this in the trapping section but figured I would have better chances here. I am a student at Hillsdale College and I am looking for someone to tag along with to do some rabbit, **** and coyote hunting. I am very experienced with firearms and hunting ect. I am even on the shotgun team here at school. So if anyone wants someone to hunt with this winter, let me know and hopefully we can get something together.

Kyle


----------



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

I live in hudson and frequently squirrel hunt. You are welcome to tag with me anytime. Pm me your number and I will get in touch. I only hunt public land so I won't go between 11/15 to 12/1. Just a courtesy thing.


----------



## kevinljxljx (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone hunts near East lansing?


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in Hudson and got a couple descent beagles if ya wanna go out.

Scott 517.673.6519


----------



## lucky hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Scott,

Do you ever get around the Hillsdale area? Just run rabbits?

Kyle 989-640-7484


----------



## 1dlamb (Dec 27, 2010)

kevinljxljx said:


> Anyone hunts near East lansing?


Up off of old M 78 just pass Clark Eng. take Upton rd. north. There is a good bit of hunting land that way. Lots of places on Woodbury rd. exit 105 heading toward Laingsburg off of 69east/west.


----------

